# My New Skiff, the flounder pounder



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

What's to know? It looks great from my perspective. Unless you have squishy spots in the deck or some water saturated foam under the floor, I wouldn't change your current layout. It is tough to beat a Carolina skiff or a jon boat for the money. I think you should fish it `til you wear holes in the bottom.

Nate


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah I love the way this one is laid out. I just wanted to see what others have done with their J14 or J16. I've always wanted one of these, and so excited now that I've got one. Only thing that may be added later on is a poling platform, or I may just use the ole icechest to get the job done. And of course I'll add some tricks like radio and lights, but that is it, I don't want to change anything on it, the guy that redid this boat did an excellent job, and I love it.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a 14 with a 25 hp 4 stroke. It has a manual jackplate beacuse it is a long shaft. Looked like this when I bought it.










I took out the middle seat and put a biow mount riptide Tm on it. I also put the battery under the front deck, getting weight to the front. 

I' am positively freaky about water logged foam and as such, have not drilled into the floor. Up under the deck, I drilled in to make a platform for the battery though. I learned a trick at the CS form. - drill an oversized hole, dig out a wad of foam with an allen wrench in a cordless drill. Back fill the hole with epoxy. This gives you a big base in set a screw into and if water gets bear it, it cant get to the foam.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I need to check on the foam to make sure it's not water logged. I'm hoping and praying it isn't. But it is a 91 model, so I can never be too sure. It sits high in the water, so hopefully that's a sign that I am good.

I have a RipTide 55lb bow mount trolling motor I'm going to put on it, be would like to make it removable for when I am floundering, I won't have the trolling motor and mount taking up so much room on the bow.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

First add on. Underwater lights on the transom


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

And my newest toy


----------

